# PQSERVICE Partition



## Tomsen1410 (10. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe einen Acer PC mit Vista und ich würde gerne die PQSERVICE Partition sichtbar machen, da ich meinen PC wieder in den Kaufzustand versetzten möchte
( ALT+F10), aber dazu brauch ich ein Passwort, was ich nicht weiß und ich hörte das man bei der PQSERVICE partition das Kennwort herausfinden kann.
Also könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich die Sichtbar machen kann? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------

